# Jack Russell x Siberian Husky Info



## jrtxhusky (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all new here. i just bought a 6mth old Jack Russell x Siberian Husky pup. does anyone have one or any info on them. all help greatly appreciated
shane


----------



## Chelle (Dec 31, 2006)

I have just got a jack russell pup and am learning alot from this forum. I would love to see a picture of this interesting mix of dog good luck with your new arrival.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

So you bought a mutt. Did you buy it from a rescue? Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

There isnt to much info since it isnt a breed. Temperment and all of that will be up to the dog and you. Sounds like quite a mix (not in a bad way, just never heard of such a mix before) Both dogs have lots of energy and are a working breed of dog. Probably will need alot of excersize and training (as would any dog). Where di you get it from? So it will probably be a high energy dog. How long have you had it? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Mannn you sure took on a TON of responsiblity with TWO pups with high energy and not trained. Good luck!


----------



## jrtxhusky (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah it is an interesting cross breed. have got picks yet get her tommorrow as she is being desexed today (condition of sale). we got her from the lost dogs home in sydney. she looks like a jack russel body but with the temperment and colours of a husky. will post more pics when i get some


----------



## rottenpits (Jan 9, 2007)

Look up information on the JRT, then look up information on the Husky. Write some facts down on a bunch of pieces of paper, put them in a hat, shake them up, and draw at random. That's what you'll get.

Bascially, since it is a random mix, there's no sure way to tell.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> Mannn you sure took on a TON of responsiblity with TWO pups with high energy and not trained. Good luck!


no, this is a mix of the 2 breeds not 2 pups of these breeds......

but i would have to say that you will have your hands full   ....she sounds interesting.....2 crosses that i thought were quite the mix is Sibe/Dalmation mix (13 pups in that litter) and Great Dane/Chihuahua mix (9 in that litter)......no, these were not my dogs---they were ads that i had called on and looked at the pups "out of curiosity".....and both totally accidental breedings (the Sibe was the female and they are notorious for silent heats, the owners got married and she "blessed" them w/ the pups 5 mo later) (Dane was the female [show] and they didn't think that she could get tagged by a Chi )


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Raggs said:


> JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.


i don't know where you're coming from on this one.....i had 5 Huskies (3 at once and a couple more over the yrs) and not one of them was ever bad around kids of any age or small dogs....i would not say they were the best dog w/ them and, just like any dog i own, they were watched around them....but that is only b/c they are a dog and you can never know for sure what their going to do in any situation......but 2 of them were excellent babysitters and i would pity the fool that tried to touch my kids, especially when they were little.....


----------



## Iluvmyboys (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey I have been looking for someone who has a jack russell husky for months now, I got my Noah who is JRTxHusky last Christmas. He is long like a Husky but short like a JRT, he is all white and looks and acts like a Husky, He is so sweet and cuddly but very protective of me he has a Husky bark which makes him seem fierce but really he is scared of everything...haha he loves other dogs and kids I have 2 other dogs and they all get along great. He loved to steel my socks and shoes but he is so smart he was house trained within 2 weeks and loves to give paw. The only down side is the shedding, its pretty bad in season, but other wise he is my baby and the sweetest. Good Luck you are going to have so much fun. They are a rare breed but the best.

Melissa

If you have any questions let me no


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Raggs said:


> .... Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning...


Please tell me you don't really believe this.  
One of the most ridiculous old wives tales I ever heard.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

A JRT x Husky mix makes me think that someone was told that it would be "impossible" for those two breeds to successfully mate.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Raggs said:


> JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.


Number 1 killer of small dogs and children? Show me your source.

Can't tolerate loud noises for very long? You ever been to a husky kennel? One of the non-stop noisiest places in existence.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> Number 1 killer of small dogs and children? Show me your source.
> 
> Can't tolerate loud noises for very long? You ever been to a husky kennel? One of the non-stop noisiest places in existence.


I have heard that Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes are prone to kill little white dogs, though, which has kept me from ever considering a Mal--although I might consider an Alaskan Klee Kai someday. Is there any truth to that rumor?


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> I have heard that Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes are prone to kill little white dogs, though, which has kept me from ever considering a Mal--although I might consider an Alaskan Klee Kai someday. Is there any truth to that rumor?


Yes, a rumor..... I've heard that the Klee Kai is snippy and of bad temperament.... lol - wonder if that's true either!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> I have heard that Siberian Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes are prone to kill little white dogs, though, which has kept me from ever considering a Mal--although I might consider an Alaskan Klee Kai someday. Is there any truth to that rumor?


Little white dogs? Total rumor.

Yes, they have high prey drive. Yes, they can be properly trained to not chase and kill things. No they won't go ballistic with a bunch of noise. They make enough of it themselves!

You know what else tends to have super high prey drive and might want to "kill little white dogs"? Toy fox terriers. And terriers in general.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> Little white dogs? Total rumor.
> 
> Yes, they have high prey drive. Yes, they can be properly trained to not chase and kill things. No they won't go ballistic with a bunch of noise. They make enough of it themselves!
> 
> *You know what else tends to have super high prey drive and might want to "kill little white dogs"? Toy fox terriers. And terriers in general. *


Nooooooo! *Imitates "Home Alone" face* I don't believe it! Say it isn't sooooooo! ROFL Yep, believe me, I know. I'm trying to figure out how to integrate a cat into the house, if it's at all possible, but at the moment it's looking as if a bobcat is the only solution. 

I've met a few AKKs over the years and find them to have the same range of temperaments as all other dogs. I wasn't sure about Siberian Huskies and Malamutes, though, since I'd heard it from so many quarters. I do appreciate your clearing that up for me and, if I ever get the property with a large fenced yard that I want, I might not be so reluctant to look into a Malamute.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Raggs said:


> JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.












Boy are you stupid?....

Huskies are the most cute stranger loving dogs, they won't kill a dog, nor kid that makes them have fun times.
Prey drive? that's different, they really do love critters like squirrels, beavers, possums, but can be trained out of it.
Just so you know.. any dog is a #1 Killer of small dogs and infants if aggressive because of how the owner has treated the dog.

(Sorry mods, couldn't contain myself over such a misinformated person)


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Raggs said:


> JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.


LOL. Believe me, you will find it harder to tolerate the noise from your Husky than your Husky will find it to tolerate noise from you. They are barkers, howlers, whiners and everything in between. Very vocal dogs, but very cute. One of my students has a Norwegian Buhund and he teaches me a new sound every week. 

Anyway, as everyone else has told you -- don't believe the myth about huskies being thoughtless killers of smaller dogs and children. Huskies are absolute sweethearts if you raise them right. Little white dogs also a myth.

With a mixed breed dog, you're never really sure what you're going to get. He could be more like a JRT or he could be more like a Husky, so read up on both breeds. Having said that, based on his breed mix, I'm willing to bet he's going to be pretty high-energy, and not a little hard-headed.


----------



## minniemouse (Feb 1, 2013)

Raggs said:


> JRT's are great dogs, so are Huskies. However Huskies are not good with smaller dog or children, so be careful. Huskies are the #1 killer of small dogs and infants. They will not tolerate noise for an extended period of time. Hence the infants, crying and the small dogs yapping. They will try to stop whatever is making the noise, with out warning. So just be careful and get lots of training.


hi i have a husky x bullmastiff 2 jack russells and children she is brilliant with my jacks and my kids


----------



## minniemouse (Feb 1, 2013)

jrtxhusky said:


> Hi all new here. i just bought a 6mth old Jack Russell x Siberian Husky pup. does anyone have one or any info on them. all help greatly appreciated
> shane


hi have you got any pictures please would be interesting to see what the pup looks like


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

minniemouse said:


> hi have you got any pictures please would be interesting to see what the pup looks like


The person who started this 6-year-old thread hasn't been here for 6 years. 

And Raggs hasn't been here for 3-1/2 years.


----------

